# Milky discharge *TMI*



## 05mummy07

So I'm 37 weeks today and as of yesterday my discharge has been so milky/watery.

The stuff that makes it's way to my underwear is just white and creamy, but when I wipe it like pools a little on the paper only way I can describe it is looking like seamen!! :blush:

Could this be my body getting ready? Not noticed any plug yet, been having period like aches for a week now along with backache and cervix pain is getting a lot more frequent and hurts so much more. 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, but just wanted to ask what you ladies thought. :flower:


----------



## AmyMumToBe

I get that a lot. Loads of it! Gross lol. Doesn't smell or anything my mw said its normal pregnancy symptom but yours may be different? Xx


----------



## berry26

I am currently getting lots of this! I was erm doing some maintenance down there with a mirror the other day and literally saw it running out of me! Sorry for the visual!


----------



## AimeeM

It sounds like thrush maybe? I have been told by a few different midwives that it can still be thrush even if it does not itch.


----------



## NewAtThis13

I have lots of this as well.. Since the 2nd trimester actually.. My dr. said it's completely normal!!


----------



## 05mummy07

AimeeM said:


> It sounds like thrush maybe? I have been told by a few different midwives that it can still be thrush even if it does not itch.

I was treated with a pessary for thrush just over 2 weeks ago, so not thinking it's that, It's weird, when I stand up sometimes I can feel it running down :blush:


----------



## xcarlydx

I've been getting this, also this morning when i went for morning pee when I wiped there was alot of stringy clear and sorta greenish coloured discharge, asked my friend who is a midwife and she said sounds like some of mucus plug, so that's good! Had a clump of mucus plug down the toilet a week ago or something as well, just wish things would happen soon!


----------



## PJ32

Mine is just the same. Having some cracking BHs too. From what I can remember it's a good sign of pre- labour


----------



## Stormynights

I had this, but my turned out to be thrush. Since I've been taking my cream it's cleared up. Hopefully it's a good sign for you though (since you just got treated) :flower:


----------



## lozzyhubbard

i am 30 weeks and i been getting this too, scared me at first but been reassured it is normal at this time also getting braxton hicks too


----------



## MrsGreen

Ive had this for a long time and I went into preterm labor.I DONT think this had anything to do with it at all. I think just some women have more than others. Its not thrush for me because I had so many swabs done at the hospital for the preterm labor.


----------



## cantwaitforu

I got loads of this today! Hoping it is a sign of some sort...It definitely isn't thrush - I've been through that enough times to know what it looks like for me.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I have had the same for about 3 weeks or so now and it is quite normal. I started with this and then started losing my plug in little bits here and there and has been going on since so hopefully it's a good sign for you.


----------



## 05mummy07

Think it was a good sign, have started losing little bits of my plug, and got really dull period type aches that wont go away! x


----------



## xxsuziexx

i had this just about the whole of my pregnancy i never thought it was out bad but it hurt during intercourse. then when i went to hospital other day i found out i had thrush they gave me summet to take and ive had no discharge since exept my plug cumming away but you can tell the difference. worth getting it looked at. xxx


----------

